# Huchen, hhmmm!!



## luigi (15. November 2004)

liebe mitesser,
gut beraten von einem kreativen koch haben wir uns wieder einmal variationen zum thema huchen einfallen lassen - vielleicht bekommt der eine oder andere damit lust auf huchenfischen, oder wenigstens -essen!?
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2004)

*AW: Huchen, hhmmm!!*

Servus luigi!
Sei doch bitte so nett und stell doch noch die dazugehörenden Fotos in`s Board!!
Sag mal,wo kann ich bei uns preiswert auf Huchen fischen?Ab nächstem Jahr hab ich dann Zeit,um auf die Pirsch zu gehen!!:q


----------



## luigi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Huchen, hhmmm!!*

hallo gismowolf,
da kann ich nur sagen "welcome to the club!", wenn du ins huchengeschäft einsteigen willst. die frage nach "preiswerten" karten ist schwer zu beantworten, weil sie gleichzeitig kartenpreis und fangchancen berücksichtigt. 
einen leichten zugang und niedrigen preis bietet die enns (alex´steyr-revier und küpfern) - dort einen huchen zu fangen braucht viel können und/oder seeehr viel glück (ich habe bisher erst zwei enns-fische kontaktiert und verloren...)
an der mur gibt´s tageskarten, aber meist ohne entnahme - die chancen würde ich etwas höher als an der enns einschätzen
die pielach vereint einen hohen preis und recht gute chancen
die (hotel-)strecken an der drau verlangen einen mehrtägigen aufenthalt - chancen ähnlich wie mur.
eine recht günstige jahreskarte habe ich an der loisach in bayern, habe dort aber auch erst kleinere huchen gefangen.
wirklich "zach" ist die huchenfischerei an inn oder donau, die salzach und andere huchenflüsse kenne ich überhaupt nicht.
beiliegend zwei bilder vom drauhuchen vom letzten samstag
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## rob (16. November 2004)

*AW: Huchen, hhmmm!!*

hey luigi!
ein herzlichen gruss aus wien.
auf die karte hab ich schon gewartet!liest sich gut,mir rinnt gerade das wasser auf die tastertur.bin sicher es wird euch schmecken.
eventuell bekomm ich ja heuer meinen ersten huchenbiss...hoffentlich.
hab gerade das hauerbuch zum x ten mal gelesen.jetzt bin ich heiss,aber mit tageskarten erhoff ich mir eh ned viel.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2004)

*AW: Huchen, hhmmm!!*

Servus luigi!
Danke vorerst für die Info,ich muß ja vorerst noch meine 1850 Stunden abarbeiten,dann 
kann ich über meine Zeit verfügen,wie ich will(oder wie`s meiner Gattin gefällt!!:q)
Danke auch für die Fotos,die wecken natürlich schon Gelüste!!
1980 war ich ein verlängertes WE an der Pielach,in der Strecke von der Mündung in die Donau ca.3km flußaufwärts.Gehörte zur Huchenzuchtanstalt Maurer in Mank bei Melk.
Da hab ich mit dem Streamer einige Kleinhuchen in guter Bachforellengröße gefangen.
Die Strecke oberhalb diente zur Auswilderung von Besatzhuchen,hat uns Hr.Maurer sen.
damals erzählt und da kommen natürlich auch welche runter bis zur Donau.
Ob es diese Fischzucht heute noch gibt,ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Rossitc (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Huchen, hhmmm!!*

Servus Luigi,

Gratulation. 
Wenn es stimmt, das der Huchen der "Fisch der 1000 Würfe" ist, dann brauch ich irgendwann viel Zeit zum Huchenfischen.
Bis dahin werden noch etliche Jahre ins Land ziehen.
Bei uns in Passau gibts einen Angelgerätehändler, der in seinem Geschäft diverse Präparate selbstgefangerner kapitaler Huchen aus dem Inn aurfgehängt hat.....
Allerdings kriegt man von ihm kenerlei Auskunft, ist ja auch verständlch....

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------

